# Springfield or glock?



## JBurgess (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm currently looking to buy my first pistol and i like the glock 34/35 or the Springfield xdm with the 5.25 inch barrel. What do y'all think/prefer? Not looking for a carry gun.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I love my xd40. I have played with an xdm and its a sweet little gun that's for sure.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

GLOCKS last FOREVER!


----------



## usouthnurse (Jun 28, 2009)

Both are fine weapons, get the one that feels the most comfortable in your hand.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

JGILL has a g 35 on here for a good price,you might wana check it out.


----------



## JBurgess (Jul 19, 2012)

I've shot a glock but never a Springfield of any sort. Does the extra safety cause any problems or anything?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The Glock is much easier to detail strip, replace parts, or work on -- and has more after-market offerings for accessories than does the Springfield XD series.

If you want variety -- check out the Glock 24 multi-caliber set-up I have for sale on PFF.


----------



## Embry (Sep 21, 2010)

usouthnurse said:


> Both are fine weapons, get the one that feels the most comfortable in your hand.


+1 I own a xd 40 & 45 both service models and I absolutely love them, but i've done a crap ton of training with glocks ranging from 9mm to 45. It's easier to do tactical maneuvers with the glocks but I feel my xd will do just aswell as any glock in a shootout.
I've never had a problem with the grip safety. It actually saved me from ”cheddar bob”ing myself but that's a different thread lmao.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Glock!


----------



## JBurgess (Jul 19, 2012)

scubapro said:


> The Glock is much easier to detail strip, replace parts, or work on -- and has more after-market offerings for accessories than does the Springfield XD series.
> 
> If you want variety -- check out the Glock 24 multi-caliber set-up I have for sale on PFF.


Well I'd like to buy yours, but Id have to hope you accepted my smith and Wesson m&p15-22 + cash, or I'd have to try and sell it and hope for someone to buy it faster than someone trying to buy yours.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

whatever is more comfortablle for you, but Ive owned both and always end up going back to glock.. Much more aftermarket parts and accessories for a glock as well


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Get a Glock 19, its the best all round handgun. 

I don't like XDs for their grip safety, which I consider a useless liability.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the XDm. Works great and shoot it in several competions with no problems.

Boils down to which feels better to you


----------



## JBurgess (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, still undecided, but leaning more toward the glock.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I have shot and like both. The glock is simpler. When all else is equal, simpler in generally better. 

Hold them both in your hands and shoot if possible. Get the one that feels best to you. Both are fine guns.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

I've put thousands and thousands and thousands of rounds through my Glock 22. If I was forced to sell or give away every firearm I own, this would be the very last to go.

If Glock made a single-stack 9mm, and a pocket .32, I'd probably never buy another handgun.


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

a few weeks ago, I was wrestling with the same decision and ultimately selected the Springfield Armory because I liked the way it felt in my hand. Two trips so far to the shooting range and I'm loving this gun more and more each time I shoot it. This is my 1st handgun and I have no regrets.

Scoots


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*???*

Shoot both ,the feel and what fits the hand, xd sights look better to me but i prefer glock (26) i am 6,2 230 and the 26 out of all glocks .what is more comfortable in your hand


----------



## JBurgess (Jul 19, 2012)

ya maxfold we are pretty much built the same, but ive never gotten the chance to shoot a xd. id really like to before i buy one, but im deffinitily leaning towards the glock simplicity and ease of cleaning.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I've owned both.. I currently carry a xdm 3.8 holds 19 rds w/o one in the chamber, I came from the 1911 to it so I am used to the grip safety, not to mention the grip angle fits my hand better .02
Your welcome to see how mine feels in your hand before you drop $ on one


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Springfield XDM!!!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Both, if you know how many guns you have you don't have enough.

Rick


----------



## JBurgess (Jul 19, 2012)

shootnstarz said:


> Both, if you know how many guns you have you don't have enough.
> 
> Rick


Ya Rick that would be great if I had the money to buy both, because then I would, you wanna buy one for me and ill get the other? Haha


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

I like my Glock


----------



## TheMech (Jul 9, 2011)

The XDm has a better trigger. But the grips are quite different from each other, you need to see which one points better for you.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

You really need to shoot both and see what feels better to you. I was dead set on getting another glock until I shot a Glock 23 along side a M&P40. To me the M&P felt way better in my hand and it shot it much better too.


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

For use without a holster you may want to think about the potential need for a manual safety. With a round in the chamber a holster is really the only safety a glock has. I know, just dont put your finger on the trigger but if you ever put it down, someone else could pick it up. Lots of safety considerations to think about.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Shoot them both. Whatever one you shoot better with is the one you should get.


----------



## JBurgess (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone. At first I was leaning toward glock, but went to academy today to hold both in my hands and really liked how the XDM felt, which really makes it more complicated.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Where do you shoot at? Ive got a few different Glocks in different calibers that I wouldnt mind letting you try out if we can coordinate our schedules.. I work weird hours but if we could figure it out i dont mind


----------



## JBurgess (Jul 19, 2012)

I've been shooting at quintette because I don't know of anywhere else. But I've been shooting my moms glock 22, and I liked how it shot, which is why I started leaning toward glock. And I really like the simplicity and the ease of disassembly and cleaning. the XDM just seemed a bit more comfortable, but I'm willing to trade a tiny bit of comfort for better quality


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

If I lived locally I'd let you try my DX45. If you can't find someone locally with one or a range with one to rent and want to drive to Panama City you are welcome to try mine.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Another XDm feature I like is that you don't pull the trigger when field stripping. Have an article about an experienced LEO who shot himself in the hand fieldstripping his Glock. He did a couple of things wrong like not checking to confirm the gun wasn't loaded and he swept himself.
I shoot at the ERGC range and will be there Sunday afternoon if you are interested in shooting the XDm 9mm or a XDs. Just let me know before Sunday - don't always check PFF on Saturday.


----------



## Crashcrew (Apr 15, 2012)

I carry the Springfield XD subcompact 40. in and Oldfaithful holster. Heck of carry gun. You wont need to replace parts because it doesnt break. And its very easy to clean. I would recommend this gun to everyone.


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

Personally I hate Glocks , I'm a 1911 person my self . I own both a xd and xdm . I am ashamed to admit there is a Glock in my collection . How ever it sits in the gun case and does not get used ever . mechanically Glocks are good weapons . NO weapon always goes bang there machines they break they missfeed and you have human error . I personally would suggest you going to a range that allows you to rent firearms or get up with friends that have the firearms your looking to purchase and shooting them and seeing which weapon is most comfortable for you to shoot . Don't let people push you to buying a weapon that you cant comfortable shoot or control .


----------



## backlashnpcola (Jan 19, 2009)

I own an xd40 sub compact love it got a fire drgaon ported matchgrade barrel and a prp trigger kit shoots great and feels great to hold


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Get both!!!


----------

